# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى طلاب الطب والصيدلة والتخصصات الطبية >  UConn Health Center Clinical Examination Videos

## Abdallah Qasaimeh

*UConn Health Center Clinical Examination Videos* 

by *UConn Health Center* 








*UConn Health Center  Clinical Examination Videos*

Chapter
Duration
Faculty
Introduction
06:58 minutes
Henry Schneiderman, M.D. 
Emergency
14:22 minutes
Thomas Nowicki, M.D. 
Neurology
24:48 minutes
Hilary Onyiuke, M.D. 
Cardiology
18:50 minutes
Anthony LaSala, M.D. 
Pulmonary
22:58 minutes
John McArdle, M.D. 
Musculoskeletal
24:42 minutes
Anne Parke, M.D. 
Abdominal
24:05 minutes
John Polio, M.D. 
HEENT
08:25 minutes
Jason Lee, M.D. 
Integrative
25:09 minutes
Lynn Kosowicz, M.D. 



ScreenShots:












http://rapidshare.com/files/144131416/Introduction.wmv
http://rapidshare.com/files/144131429/HEENT.wmv
http://rapidshare.com/files/144131482/emergency.wmv
http://rapidshare.com/files/144131559/cardiology.wmv
http://rapidshare.com/files/144131561/pulmonary.wmv
http://rapidshare.com/files/14413159...loskeletal.wmv
http://rapidshare.com/files/144131625/abdominal.wmv
http://rapidshare.com/files/144131774/neurology.wmv
http://rapidshare.com/files/144131869/Integrative.wmv 



منقووووووووول

----------

